# Indian Lake



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went by Indian on Sunday and there were about 40 people ice fishing the Long Island area. A couple were even at North Fork. I didn't get out to check the ice so I can't say if its safe or not. I did see some open water on the main lake. Drove by the reserve and didn't see anyone.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

3 1/2 '' around long island on sunday not yet enough for me yet. But real close.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

can't believe it is that thick already not quite thick enough for me either


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Going to hit the lake on tuesday hopefully it thicker than 4''. I am betting it is or I should say praying it is.............


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i think i'll try it on thursday let us
know how u did


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll be over at IL all day on Sat and Sun, anyone else going to be over?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we should be, where you gonna be fishing


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Saturday is a no go for me again, have to work. Will probably be out Sunday if I can shake this flu by then.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll be there Fri.not sure where yet my buddy is going to call and let me know where to meethim. Can't wait its killn me!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fished from 10 to 2 , Ended with 21 gills,1-9'' crappie and 1-14'' saugeye that was between 2 of us. Ice was at 4''+ at long island where we fished.Glad to see snow fallning for the trek back to the truck for some traction. Still had open water back at preserve first 150' out from bank. Long island water was pretty clear.Good luck I will be going back soon. Guess praying does help ice grow.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

how deep is the water there where u were fishing off long island?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

4 to 5 feet but seen others shallower but did not seem like numbers where that good. let me know when you plan on going maybe catch some together


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, ice is pretty good at LI, but there is some Weak Ice along the bank, so watch your first step.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

fished LI today. not much room to park. fished from 12-5 did best from 12-2.
kept around 15 gills 2 crappie and one eye. by my estimation the ice was only 4" at the most where I was fishing. water was coming up through the holes. It was crazy windy for quite a while. Muddy, maybe 6 inch visibliity.

like was said before there are still quite a few open water areas along the shore. some are large. because of the strong wind there was quite a current flowing under the ice. at times I couldn't see my jig on the vex in 5 ft of water. you could see leaves and debris flowing under the clear ice. it was kinda scary. I kept checking the ice thickness to make sure it wasn't getting thinner from undeneath. Tried lots of rigs, im proud to say that my best was by far a homemade jig.

heres a pic. 



Its the one with the green glass bead on it. the head is made from tungsten beads. I started with it on my deadstick and they kept taking my rod away. so I started jigging with it in my vex hole. It worked real well just tipped with two or three spikes. kept rotating on a fresh one every few fish. and squeezing the guts out of the older ones on the hook.
Ill be back either tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

gonna head up there today about 4p.m. just wondering where the best parking is? we usually park on O'connors point but i don't think there is probably enough ice to walk all the way to Long Island. Hope there is some parking on the island.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

oh and where is a close bait shop no one around here has any spikes


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

crappie, it is my understanding that the park at Oconners point that people were fishing at last year is now posted as private. So I read somewhere that there is no parking there.


----------

